# Looking for a pinkish 48" T8



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I need to replace an All-Glass Aquarium T8 bulb over my tank, and I've tried a couple kinds of regular bulbs but the excessive green-ness is really getting on my nerves. The AGA has a definite pink cast to it, so ideally I'd like to find another bulb with a similar spectral output. Unfortunately the big box chain pet stores around here have all gotten rid of their specialty T8s and only carry T5s. (At least, last time I went they didn't have any! I need to check again, maybe they've gotten more since I last looked.) >_< I don't want to order something online and end up hating how it looks!

So I searched around the internet for a while and now I've given up. ](*,) Searching threads is an exercise in frustration, because everyone spouts off brand names without saying what _kind_ of bulbs they're talking about more than half the time! So for those of you who use T8 linear fluorescent bulbs, can you please step up and give me info? :hail: Favorite bulbs/combos, where you buy them? I wouldn't mind biting the bullet and ordering online if I had a spectral output graph to look at or testimony from others that the light output is good.

This search for bulbs is _almost_ enough to make me want to go to T5s, but then I think of all the other things I'd have to do to keep up with that much light (and how expensive the fixtures are, still!) and I decide not to. :-?


----------



## jessezm (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw, you can rig something up for pretty cheap! I had the fiji pink T5s over my tank and they were gorgeous!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You probably have the 8000K Full spectrum bulb (I've used these). They should be available thru DrsFosterSmith and/or ThatFishPlace. Perhaps a few other places. They make 2 other T8s: FloraMax and ColorMax (all gifs are below of their spectral output) both of which are decent bulbs. These are all better than the GE 9325/AquaRays -The Full Spectrum was made to copy this. The Floramax was made to copy the old Sylvania GroLux Standard T12 bulb. A Philips Aquarelle will blow all theses away and are available for import thru www.aamsco.com


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I forgot to mention that Allglass (AGA) is now owned by Aqueon

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/lighting/

Get bulbs here> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8066+12850&pcatid=12850


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I did go back and check the pet store and ended up with the Floramax T8. (I think last time I looked they were in the middle of some kind of inventory swap and only had T5s shelved or something. Or it was just a Blonde Day. LOL) I notice that it's more "purple" than pink so I'm thinking what I had must've been more like the Colormax. I have it paired with a Hagen Sun-Glo, which has a greener output (looks white next to the purple, but definitely looked green next to the pink) and though the tank "looks" dimmer now, I'm guessing that's because there's a lot less light in the green spectrum and a lot more in the blue and red. The fish colors are showing a lot better under this one than they did under the GE bulb, and I figure the livestock would prefer a dimmer light to a brighter one in any case. I think the neons are swimming in the open areas more!

@ Jesse - did your fixture for the T5s cost you $10? Because that's the kind of "cheap" my fixture for T8s is. I wouldn't mind spending around $30 for a shop light that takes T5s but they don't seem to make any, possibly because lighting a room that way would cause people to go blind if they looked up. 

I'd still love to hear from any and everyone who uses linear fluorescents about their experiences choosing bulbs!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Silvering said:


> ........ and though the tank "looks" dimmer now, I'm guessing that's because there's a lot less light in the green spectrum and a lot more in the blue and red.....


That's exactly correct! And the red and blue is used most/more efficiently in photosynthesis.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

The neon tetras are a great indicator of red/blue output - the residential bulbs don't make them glow, but the plant bulbs do!

Hmmm, now I've meddled again though - I went by the LFS with a couple mbuna to give them, and they gave me a discount, so I picked up a ZooMed FloraSun. The spectral graphs between the Aqueon Floramax and the ZooMed FloraSun are very similar, but the Aqueon seems to have a relatively higher red peak, while the ZooMed has a relatively higher green peak, than the other bulb. Observing the reflected color on my glass tops, they both appear purple - same Kelvin rating, I'm guessing. Anybody have a preference for one brand over the other? In the current setup I'm leaning toward using the ZooMed since it renders the greens a little more nicely than the Aqueon (and it was cheaper even before the discount, AND made in Germany rather than China!) but I'll probably keep them both around for a bit in case someone comes along and says one is way better than the other.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You'll need to look at the CRI of each bulb. Based on what you say I'll guess the ZooMed has a higher rating which means it will render colors more closely to true color.

Unless the spectral graphs are presented in microeinsteins or a normalized spectral power - Watts/nm per 1,000 lumens instead of Relative Power you will be unable to determine which bulb is putting out the most power.


----------

